# Recordar 1980



## Minho (26 Ago 2008 às 00:51)

Com este tópico irei iniciar a disponibilização de recortes de notícias que irão sendo digitalizados por mim e cujos os originais foram coleccionados pelo nosso grande amigo e saudoso Grannevada ao longo da sua vida.

Começo então com o ano de 1980...


14-01-1980 Jornal de Notícias

*Geada já «Queima» - Elevados Prejuízos*





15-01-1980 Diário do Minho

*Ainda não dá para aquecer*





15-01-1980 Primeiro de Janeiro

*Frio Menos Agreste - Domingo Pirenaico na Região Nordestina*




*Trânsito Rodoviário Muito Prejudicado*





16-01-1980 Diário do Minho
*
Termómetros na Bulgária Marcaram trinta graus negativos*





16-01-1980 Primeiro de Janeiro
*
Frio Abrandou - Tire o sobretudo, vista a gabardine*





16-01-1980 Primeiro de Janeiro

Nevões na Europa





17-01-1980 Diário do Minho

*Há neve na Serra da Estrela com 3 metros de altura*





17-01-1980 Primeiro de Janeiro

*Fortes nevões na Beira interior*





18-01-1980 Diário do Minho

*Continuam intransitáveis os acessos à região da Estrela*





18-01-1980 Primeiro de Janeiro

*Ritmo de vida abranda na Guarda apesar da subida de temperatura*





19-01-1980 Jornal de Notícias

*Frio muito e de tolher, neve pouca mas da boa*





19-01-1980 Primeiro de Janeiro

*O frio e a neve são constantes*





27-01-1980 Comércio do Porto

*25 graus em Sines e 22,3 no Porto*





Espero durante os próximos meses ir disponibilizando novas digitalizações dos recortes de jornais que tenho.


----------



## ACalado (26 Ago 2008 às 03:09)

Minho disse:


> Com este tópico irei iniciar a disponibilização de recortes de notícias que irão sendo digitalizados por mim e cujos os originais foram coleccionados pelo nosso grande amigo e saudoso Grannevada ao longo da sua vida.
> 
> Começo então com o ano de 1980...
> ...
> Espero durante os próximos meses ir disponibilizando novas digitalizações dos recortes de jornais que tenho.




Acho uma atitude bastante bonita recordar o nosso amigo Grannevada


----------



## iceworld (26 Ago 2008 às 03:32)

Magnífico


----------



## vitamos (26 Ago 2008 às 10:04)

Já li alguns dos recortes e ainda vou ler os restantes! Trabalho de dedicação impressionante do Grannevada! Fabuloso...


----------



## Dan (26 Ago 2008 às 10:20)

Um trabalho muito interessante


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2008 às 10:42)

Excelente recolha!!

Parece que foi um mês de Janeiro em Grande!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2008 às 11:59)

Nunca imaginei que o ano de 1980, ano em que nasci tivesse tido um Janeiro de extremos, magnífica recolha do Minho, através do nosso grande amigo e saudoso GranNevada.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Ago 2008 às 12:05)

Pois é, pois é, tavamos numa tendência negativa nessa altura a nivel global 

Boa recolha Minho


----------

